
Zorin OS - vatotemking
http://zorinos.com/
======
zq4F0
The more I look at this, the more it pisses me off. This is another half-assed
Ubuntu-based distro with some XFCE-like proprietary desktop slapped onto it.

From the tour section of their site: "No risk of getting viruses...thanks to
Zorin OS's immunity to Windows viruses" This is going to lull people into
complacency, and is maybe an outright lie. Yes, there's a lower risk of
malware than Windows, but there's plenty of Linux malware that goes around
these days...

"Super-fast and light on resources" Benchmarking, please?

"Zorin look changer... lets you change your desktop to look and act like
either Windows 7, Windows XP... the Premium editions also include WIndows
2000, Unity, and Mac OSX" So, the desktop can emulate other shitty OSes'
desktops, as well as a couple other superior OSes that it's trying to rip off?
Who the fuck would pay them money to have a Linux OS with a Windows 2000
desktop? That's a novelty at best, not a "feature" worth paying for.

The rest of it they appear to be taking credit for things you can get in just
about any other distro, such as Wine/PlayOnLinux and Gnome Software Center.
They should also give more credit to Ubuntu's (awesome) accessibility tools
that they're touting.

Before, when I saw "distros" (Ubuntu/Debian clones with some proprietary
desktop environment) like these, I would just roll my eyes. But I think after
the Linux Mint having their installers compromised, it's time to be more
critical of these shitty distros.

A fancy desktop environment seems to be the big selling point of these
distros, why not spend your time making an awesome desktop environment that
everybody can use, rather than slapping it on Ubuntu/Debian and calling it a
new distro? Inevitably, it seems that these distros are too concerned with
interface/branding to put more effort into parts of the OS that count, like
security.

------
tym0
This doesn't do anything special.

